# draminski hay tester?



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone have one? Are they any good? I don't recall this brand being mentioned here before. My hay tester died this last summer. It was an Agratronix. Finished out the summer borrowing a Delmhorst one from my cousin. He will want it back. I liked that it went down to 6% while my old one only went down to 14%. I liked that my old one had a temp sensor (though that is only accurate for the first stick or two into a bale). Been watching ebay for awhile for a used delmhorst, but none have come up. So I find these Draminski testers. They go down to 10% and have a temp display. Cost is somewhat less new then a delmhorst. But more then an agratronix. Thoughts?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never heard of 'em.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on never heard of Draminski. I also had my Delmhorst moisture tester die a horrible death this hay season. I sent my tester into the factory for repair last Winter then it died again & I've been debating with myself what I'm going to do.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Ditto on never heard of Draminski. I also had my Delmhorst moisture tester die a horrible death this hay season. I sent my tester into the factory for repair last Winter then it died again & I've been debating with myself what I'm going to do.


Maybe someone will pop on here that has heard of a Draminski before next season starts. They seem ok. I hadn't heard of them either before I stumbled onto one on ebay. The company makes a number of different kinds of moisture testers.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've heard of them, Draminski's are supposed to be pretty good to my understanding, but my opinion shouldn't count for much. I borrowed one two years ago to test some questionable bales. They were pretty warm inside and way too much moisture. This thread is of interest to me as well as I'll probably be in the market for one next year. I'd like moisture and temp probe, and like you mention, a lot of them only go down to 14%, but when that's what I'm trying to hit for small square bales, and I don't want to be measuring moisture at the minimum end of the probe range where is least accurate.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> I've heard of them, Draminski's are supposed to be pretty good to my understanding, but my opinion shouldn't count for much. I borrowed one two years ago to test some questionable bales. They were pretty warm inside and way too much moisture. This thread is of interest to me as well as I'll probably be in the market for one next year. I'd like moisture and temp probe, and like you mention, a lot of them only go down to 14%, but when that's what I'm trying to hit for small square bales, and I don't want to be measuring moisture at the minimum end of the probe range where is least accurate.


For me the hand probe is kind of a backup. I look at the baler mounted one a lot more. I didn't really know how accurate it was until I borrowed the Delmhorst one. Because the one in the baler goes to 8. But every time I would get out with the hand one it would match the baler mounted one. So I guess I could buy an Agratonix one again. A guy on the Facebook page Hay Kings says he liked his Draminski, but it broke......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I would learn a lesson via that cat.....hard to beat the agratronix units


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think I would learn a lesson via that cat.....hard to beat the agratronix units


Yeah I probably should just buy one of those. After all I only use it as a backup anymore to my baler mounted one. The baler mounted one goes down to 8% and it matched my borrowed Delmhorst one every time. So I could deal with one going down to only 14% since I know the baler unit is pretty accurate now.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Teslan said:


> Yeah I probably should just buy one of those. After all I only use it as a backup anymore to my baler mounted one. The baler mounted one goes down to 8% and it matched my borrowed Delmhorst one every time. So I could deal with one going down to only 14% since I know the baler unit is pretty accurate now.


I'm having a hard time following the logic here. You had a hay tester, it broke, and are in the market for another one. So you were looking at a different tester, but read about one guy who had one that broke so you ruled that out, in favor of the one you already had (that also broke). This is 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. Are you wanting to get another Agratronix unit then because they're quite a bit cheaper than a Draminski, especially for a backup?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> I'm having a hard time following the logic here. You had a hay tester, it broke, and are in the market for another one. So you were looking at a different tester, but read about one guy who had one that broke so you ruled that out, in favor of the one you already had (that also broke). This is 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. Are you wanting to get another Agratronix unit then because they're quite a bit cheaper than a Draminski, especially for a backup?


The logic is quite simple. Delmhorsts are expensive, but good. Draminski a bit cheaper, but unknown to me. Yes because the Agratonix is cheaper still. My old one lasted 15-20 years so I'm thinking that is a good lifespan. It just suddenly didn't do anything but report 14% moisture on everything. Don't know about the guys Draminski. It sounds like he broke it by the way he pushed it into a bale. He made a recommendation of the other style instead of the one he broke. You can break a Delmhorst the same way if you aren't careful. Especially in big squares that are much tighter to push into then a small square. The only reason I would want a Delmhorst or Draminski is because the moisture sensor goes lower then 14%. However that isn't needed to often and I've dealt with that a long time and usually anything under 14% is just fine for baling. And I do like the temp sensor, which the Delmhorst doesn't have. Though that is only accurate for 2-3 sticks in a bale and then you have to let the probe cool down. I don't use the temp often as I don't bale hay that could get hot very often. Then my inbaler moisture sensor is more accurate then I thought it was under 14% since it matched the borrowed Delmhorst every time.

I was just wondering if a Draminski was good if I found one for a good price. They are about $75 under a Delmhorst.

I'm gonna wait about 5 months before I buy anything and hope a used one comes up on ebay for a decent used price.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I would do and now is the time to buy 'em....I paid 75$ for my handheld Deere (agrotronix) with the stupid looking parabolic shield (quickly deep six'ed that..) paid $250 for the in chamber version with Deere branding BHT-2.....both on fleabay


----------

